# Anyone local?



## HorsesRule2009 (16 September 2018)

Hello I'm on the Gloucester/Wiltshire borders not far from badminton.
Is there any body local to me on here?


----------



## Hormonal Filly (3 October 2018)

I'm not far from Badminton!


----------



## HorsesRule2009 (11 October 2018)

Just seen this, where about a are you?


----------



## Austen123 (15 October 2018)

im close to Swindon


----------



## aspirit (22 October 2018)

yes, Dursley


----------



## HorsesRule2009 (23 October 2018)

Ah ok there's a few people this way then


----------

